# série / groupe / séquence (de mots)



## Sept2.0

Je me demande s'il y a une différence d'utilisation entre les trois expressions suivantes:
une série de mots - un groupe de mots - une séquence de mots.

L'ordre des mots dans un groupe de mots est-il prédéfini et ne peut pas être changé ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, un *groupe* est un ensemble d'éléments où l'ordre est toujours indéfini, tandis qu'une *séquence* est toujours ordonnée. Quant à une *série*, elle peut ou non être ordonnée selon le contexte.

Cela n'a donc à mon avis guère de sens de parler de l'ordre des mots dans un groupe.


----------



## Sept2.0

Merci, Maître Capello. Et "série" par rapport à "groupe" ? Le nombre de mots dans une série et dans un groupe est-il le même ? Et puis j'imagine qu'il peut aussi y avoir une différence au niveau du registre. "Une série de mots" est-ce un terme linguistique ?


----------



## Bezoard

Sans que rien de cela ne soit très précis, un groupe de mots peut être très petit (un groupe de quatre mots par exemple), alors que j'attends plus de mots dans une série de mots.


----------



## Sarah L.

Quand on me parle d'une "série" de mots, sans autre contexte, je vais probablement penser que c'est une liste de mots. Alors qu'un "groupe" de mots me semble désigner la plupart du temps un morceau de phrase. Mais cette distinction n'est sûrement pas toujours valable.


----------



## Sept2.0

> un groupe de mots peut être très petit (un groupe de quatre mots par exemple), alors que j'attends plus de mots dans une série de mots.



On trouve pas mal de résultats pour "séries de deux" sur Google.
Par ex.:
Le superset est une méthode qui consiste à enchaîner des _séries de deux_ exercices et muscles distincts, et ce, sans temps de repos.


----------



## Yendred

Sept2.0 said:


> des _séries de deux_ exercices



On comprend qu'il s'agit de faire deux exercices l'un après l'autre, et de les enchaîner plusieurs fois.
Deux exercices ne peuvent pas à eux seuls former une série.

Pour faire une autre analogie, on n’appellerait pas _série_, une série télévisée qui ne comprendrait que deux épisodes.


----------



## Sept2.0

Si j'ai bien compris, "envoyer des séries de deux mots à qn" = envoyer, par ex. "chêne + lapin" = "lapin + chêne" (on peut changer l'ordre des mots à l'intérieur de la série).
"Envoyer des groupes de deux mots"= "plante carnivore" 
"Envoyer des séquences de deux mots" = "chêne + lapin" =/= "lapin + chêne" (on ne peut pas changer l'ordre des mots)



> Deux exercices ne peuvent pas à eux seuls former une série.


Alors, une série de deux mots = plusieurs groupes de deux mots ?


----------



## Yendred

Je ne dirais pas _série _dans ce cas mais _séquence._ Ça me choque de parler de _série _quand il n'y a que deux éléments.
Comme Bezoard, une _série _comprend selon moi plus de deux éléments.

C'est comme la vieille perle d'écolier : "on constate que les deux points sont alignés"...


----------



## Sept2.0

Quid du terme "unité de deux mots" ? Plusieurs unités de deux mots = une série de deux mots = une série d'unités de deux mots ?


----------



## Sarah L.

En fait je pense que dans l'exercice donné en exemple plus haut j'aurais parlé d'une "combinaison de mots". Toutefois "série de deux mots" est tout à fait compréhensible, je pense simplement qu'il est préférable dans ce cas de bien préciser que la série ne contient que deux mots, car naturellement on a en effet tendance à penser qu'une série en contient plus. Par contre "unité de mots" me paraît assez étrange, surtout dans ce contexte, car cette expression suggérerait des mots très unis, très liés entre eux, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.


----------



## Sept2.0

Le terme "combinaison de mots" me fait plutôt penser à la collocation. Pas à une séquence de mots qui ne doivent même pas être placés ensemble au sein d'une phrase et qui, une fois replacés dans la phrase, seront séparés par plusieurs autres mots.


----------



## Sarah L.

Sept2.0 said:


> Le terme "combinaison de mots" me fait plutôt penser à la collocation.


Je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre cette remarque... Quel rapport avec la collocation ?
C'est le fait qu'il y ait un + entre les deux mots qui m'a fait penser au terme "combinaison", je crois. Pour moi c'est la manière la plus naturelle de dire que deux mots ont été associés de cette façon.


----------



## Sept2.0

Les collocations: des combinaisons de mots privilégiées

_dormir profondément = une combinaison de mots = une collocation
"profondément + couramment" = une séquence de mots (ces deux mots peuvent être utilisés dans la même phrase mais à priori ils n'ont rien à voir l'un avec l'autre._


----------



## Reynald

Dans l'exercice (# 10), je vois des paires ou des couples de mots.


----------



## Sarah L.

Sept2.0 said:


> Les collocations: des combinaisons de mots privilégiées


Je ne connaissais pas l'utilisation de ce terme en linguistique. Ce mot me faisait penser à "colocation", qui n'a absolument aucun rapport. Par contre si j'ai bien compris ce qui est expliqué dans cette chronique, si les collocations sont des combinaisons de mots, toutes les combinaisons ne sont pas des collocations. Pour moi le terme "combinaison" a un sens beaucoup plus large... Sinon j'aime bien aussi la proposition de Reynald.


Reynald said:


> Dans l'exercice (# 10), je vois des paires ou des couples de mots.


----------



## Bezoard

Sept2.0 said:


> Alors, une série de deux mots = plusieurs groupes de deux mots ?


Oui, j'écrirais même _une série de « deux mots _» dans ce cas.
En tout cas, l'exemple que vous montrez dans votre message 8, est très mal rédigé, bien que tiré d'un manuel d'apprentissage du français. J'aurais préféré lire : _chaque groupe/ensemble de deux mots _ou bien_ des paires ou des couples _comme suggéré ci-dessus.


Sarah L. said:


> En fait je pense que dans l'exercice donné en exemple plus haut j'aurais parlé d'une "combinaison de mots". Toutefois "série de deux mots" est tout à fait compréhensible, je pense simplement qu'il est préférable dans ce cas de bien préciser que la série ne contient que deux mots, car naturellement on a en effet tendance à penser qu'une série en contient plus.


Le fait que ce soit compréhensible n'exclut pas que ce soit mal formulé, hélas. Bien sûr qu'on peut toujours préciser qu'on considère que la série n'a que deux éléments, de même qu'on pourrait toujours appeler un carré "triangle" en disant qu'on considèrera que les triangles ont quatre côtés !


----------

